# WASTED BREATH!!!???



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't know if I'm ever the only to feel this way. I mean, as a Maltese parent and an animal lover, I constantly try to educate pet owners and perspective pet owners about the Maltese breed, and general animal care.... Or the issue of purchasing from a pet store or BYB...

It seems that no matter how much I try to provide the information that is substantiated through research and not some fallacy... _THEY_, will always run out and buy a puppy at a whim, still not provide their animal with proper care.

sometimes, although this site-SpoiledMaltese- is a great, loving family environment, I'll read a post that just makes me shake my head in disbelieve... I mean, how many times did we all state the importance of waiting until the proper waiting period (pref. 12 weeks) to brng a puppy home? Or where not to buy a puppy?? And then to read the same person going out to buy a puppy or trying to buy a puppy, that is way under the 12 weeks... sigh... 

I think I'll just ask God to be more patient and forgiving...I know it's my downfall, but it's just that I take everything so seriously when it comes to these little souls...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think a lot of the problem is the need for instant gratification. A puppy in a pet shop or backyard breeder's newspaper ad is availablenow, whereas as Lexi's Mom is finding out, good breeders only have a few litters a year and have a waiting list.

As far as the 12 week so-called rule goes, I think a lot of people think it's for the puppy's safety alone and that if they give them Nutrical, they'll be fine. They don't realize the importance of the lessons puppies learn about proper behavior and socialization during those extra weeks. Only later, when their puppy bites inappropriately and they have to find a professional trainer or is so ill mannered around other dogs that they can't take her out in public in that cute little carrier they dreamed of, do they realize it might have been better to wait those extra weeks.

I also think many people see a cute little face and all those tales of genetic problems and huge vet bills go right out the window. They delude themselves into thinking that it can't happen to them, that somehow their puppy will be protected from all that. They don't plan or prepare financially, either, for any health problems so when the vet says the puppy will need $2000 worth of orthopedic knee surgery or needs liver shunt surgery, will that dog get the medical treatment she needs? 

As far as proper care, the ones I really worry about are the ones like my Lady whose genetic time bombs went off much later, when the novelty and "cuteness" of that puppy may have faded. So when the puppy develops a heart murmur at age 5 or diabetes like my Lady and Terry's Missy and needs $1,000 worth of veterinary care initially to rehydrate her and start insulin therapy, what happens then?

I can only think about what Lady's first owner did to her when she started having seizures. 

I worry, too, Paris' Mom.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 11 2005, 02:05 PM
> *As far as the 12 week so-called rule goes, I think a lot of people think it's for the puppy's safety alone and that if they give them Nutrical, they'll be fine. They don't realize the importance of the lessons puppies learn about proper behavior and socialization during those extra weeks. Only later, when their puppy bites inappropriately and they have to find a professional trainer or is so ill mannered around other dogs that they can't take her out in public in that cute little carrier they dreamed of, do they realize it might have been better to wait those extra weeks.*


umm... is that why Kodie is soo bad???????????














I didnt know that!







Now i'm mad at the breeder that said take him home!

People are always blaming it on me spoiling him.


----------



## milo (Mar 17, 2005)

I also think part of the problem is, is that people don't necessarily know about the proper procedures to take when getting a puppy. I know I didn't. I only wish I knew about this site before I got Milo.... I had no idea there were so many people out there willing to share their knowledge and give helpful advise. I would have done many things different. It wasn't until after I got him home, and had questions that I went online and found out.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a co-worker that have just purchased a Shih-Tzu and she doesn't even know that she will need preventatives / shots!!!

I've been talking to her forever regarding the responsibilities that comes with pet ownership and now she's got the puppy (8 weeks) locked in her laundry room ALONE for 8-10 hours while she's at work or out with friends.

I bring her information all the time for her to read, forward her stuff I found online, and hubby told me to "F her!" -basically his way of saying forget it... but I feel that I'm not really helping her, per se, but I'm indirectly helping the puppy.

People call me obsessive ... perhaps I am...


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I feel you frustration as well. Every time people tell me “oh I want to get a dog like yours” I always educated them about the breed and the responsibilities of adopting a dog. The importance of human companionship to the dog is really necessary to every dog. I tell them they are just like babies, especially Malts 

Some people don’t understand the big commitment in adopting a dog.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I remember when I got my first Maltese, Rosebud, in 1989 and knew nothing about the breed. I bought from a family who for the first time bred their two pets. I remember asking the lady at what age Rosebud could come home and she said "seven weeks." I knew nothing about Maltese then but even in my ignorance, 7 weeks seemed too soon. She assured me it was the right age and I stalled to at least 8 weeks. I asked the vet I had planned to use and he said seven weeks was fine! (not the vet I use now) 

That was before the Internet where at least one can get info easily. I later read about Malts needing to go home at 12 weeks, and honestly, that seemed so old to me! But now I know better and think it is just a shame that so many BYB's send their babies out in to the world at 6-8 weeks. Not to mention what the puppy millers are doing to theirs at 6 weeks.... on a truck going to a broker then to a pet store....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And as we all know, puppy millers are notorious for falsifying papers. Some of those poor things are taken from their mothers younger than 6 weeks.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Im new here, but I hear you! I have bonded with my maltese so much that if i ever have any money Im going to give it all to animal shelters and I think someone should go around to elementary schools and get the word out early how important proper animal care is. My brother recently saw a Maltese in a pet store and it broke my heart to persuade him not to "rescue" it. It was hard for him to understand that as long as people buy animals from these bad places they will continue to sell them in those conditions. I know that most people have a gut feeling about these pet stores, and sadly, thats why they buy there, they feel guily and want to get those adorable faces out of there. Its a trap. My brother is buying his dog in July from a responsible breeder, but honesty, we still feel awful about the pet store dog. Maybe laws will be passed someday to prevent this.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i think ppl just dont take it seriously even if u tell them about puppymills/ vet care/ responsibility

some ppl (like my friends) get annoyed by me if i tell them info about it and they never take me seriously...

even if i tell them websites and to read and read and read they are just like ok , yeah, whatever and dont care


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I can understand completely. I have told so many people NOT to buy a puppy until they have learned everything they can about the type of dog they want...or if it will even fit into their lives. I think they think they will have a dog that just acts wonderfully...not realizing all the hard work and time it takes to give a dog a good home.

Last weekend I got a phone call from a friend...she told me she had just purchased a maltese puppy from a petstore. She just loved my Lacey so she wanted one too. I groaned but I spoke with her. She didn't have anything for this poor little puppy. So I went to the petstore (not the one she purchased the puppy from) and helped her pick out everything she was going to need for this puppy. She was amazed at the cost!! I told her that was just the beginning...there were so many grooming supplies she needed to order online, not buy from the petstore. I told her how I had to brush Lacey everynight and give her a bath once a week, and the grooming bills not to mention the vet bills just for a healthy dog. Her poor little puppy already needed a major grooming...hair was matted. She wanted to get him groomed that day but I told her she couldn't, puppy needed his shots before being around other dogs. She told me he had been around other dogs and she didn't see why he couldn't be groomed that day. I told her I would come over that evening and give her puppy a bath with my products and try to get some of the matts out. What a mess that was. This little puppy has bad tearstaining and I smelled his ears...what a horrible smell. He has two ear infections according to the vet. So what I am trying to say is even though I had told her about my wonderful breeder she just couldn't wait...she had to have a puppy now. I know that she isn't ready for a puppy but she sees my Lacey and thinks her little puppy will be just like mine. It took lots of work and ongoing work with Lacey. She starts training again next week and that alone is costing $125.00 for 5 classes. Puppies/dogs are not cheap, and take lots and lots of work and patience.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@May 13 2005, 11:34 AM
> *i think ppl just dont take it seriously even if u tell them about puppymills/ vet care/ responsibility
> 
> some ppl (like my friends) get annoyed by me if i tell them info about it and they never take me seriously...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I get that from my friends too..and sometimes I think they talk about me behind my back and label me "PETA" in the xtreme... but i just brush that talk off and keep on doing what little I can for these dogs that I have a chance to encounter in my life. I mean, I cannot volunteer at a shelter because when I tried... I was a wreck on a daily basis. I was severely depressed and it caused harm to my physical being (being so depressed). So now I do what I can. Talk to neighbors, talk to friends, and sometimes, when I am at the grocery store and see people in the pet isle.

I so envy those that have the strength to give themselves and work at a shelter. Even just thinking about the animals there makes me a little teary eyed...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@May 13 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Im new here, but I hear you!  I have bonded with my maltese so much that if i ever have any money Im going to give it all to animal shelters and I think someone should go around to elementary schools and get the word out early how important proper animal care is.  My brother recently saw a Maltese in a pet store and it broke my heart to persuade him not to "rescue" it.  It was hard for him to understand that as long as people buy animals from these bad places they will continue to sell them in those conditions.  I know that most people have a gut feeling about these pet stores, and sadly, thats why they buy there, they feel guily and want to get those adorable faces out of there.  Its a trap.  My brother is buying his dog in July from a responsible breeder, but honesty, we still feel awful about the pet store dog.  Maybe laws will be passed someday to prevent this.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62103*


[/QUOTE]

BellaMom,

And that is why I don't even go INSIDE those stores... the heartaches, just not worth it. Good for you for educating your brother.

I hate to say it, but I don't think there will ever be a law against this type of activity and it will be up to the people to change the MARKET (you know, the SUPPLY VS DEMAND problem).


----------

